# Selling shed skin?



## Mudkip (Apr 10, 2009)

Bit of a strange question but would any of you have any venomous snake skins you'd be happy to sell?

Reason is, I collect natural history stuff, fossils, shark teeth and that sort of thing but I've never managed to get a nice shed snakeskin for my collection. I really want a nice clear shed with the eyecaps visible and as complete as possible. (I've kept corns before but never kept the shed) 

Anyone who happens to have any or are willing to keep them please let me know.


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

i have a inland taipan shed  dno wether i wanna sell it lol. my hedmistriss said her sister lived in australia and she collected shede skins and that it was inland taipans shed and because i liked snakes she gave it to me


----------



## crazycallum (Sep 11, 2008)

Would it not just rot? Be pretty cool thing to have if it didn't


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

crazycallum said:


> Would it not just rot? Be pretty cool thing to have if it didn't


Shed skin stays fine for AGES.....


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

Mudkip said:


> Bit of a strange question but would any of you have any venomous snake skins you'd be happy to sell?
> 
> Reason is, I collect natural history stuff, fossils, shark teeth and that sort of thing but I've never managed to get a nice shed snakeskin for my collection. I really want a nice clear shed with the eyecaps visible and as complete as possible. (I've kept corns before but never kept the shed)
> 
> Anyone who happens to have any or are willing to keep them please let me know.


I usually throw mine away but I have got an adult European Nose-Horned Viper skin and 2 baby skins I could send you. PM me your address if you like and I'd be happy to post them to you.

No charge mate, happy to help anyone with a keen interest in natural history : victory:


----------



## bilzo (Jan 14, 2009)

crazycallum said:


> Would it not just rot? Be pretty cool thing to have if it didn't


So long as you keep it dry it shouldn't rot... I still have the very first shed from my first snake, a red sided garter, from over 25 years ago and it's still in good condition!


----------



## Mudkip (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks guys, skins from a couple of really interesting species been offered and I'm really grateful.

If anyone else wants to add to the collection I'm still willing to pay a few quid for really nice ones, especially cobra or one of the larger constricting species.


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Mudkip said:


> Thanks guys, skins from a couple of really interesting species been offered and I'm really grateful.
> 
> If anyone else wants to add to the collection I'm still willing to pay a few quid for really nice ones, especially cobra or one of the larger constricting species.


Ditto the above! Keep the full skins off my lot but I'd love a hot's skin to add to them. Thanks to anyone in advance


----------



## paraman (Oct 27, 2007)

Mudkip said:


> Thanks guys, skins from a couple of really interesting species been offered and I'm really grateful.
> 
> If anyone else wants to add to the collection I'm still willing to pay a few quid for really nice ones, especially cobra or one of the larger constricting species.


One of my bigger boas is due to shed in the next couple of days, if its as good as usual I'll hang on to it for you. I'll pm you if its ok then just let me know your address and I'll send it to you.


----------



## boromale2008 (Feb 6, 2008)

these threads are the type i always want to see,it shows how generous people can be on this forum and how happy they are to help.:notworthy:


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

i was going to say, dont offer money for them as so many people will happily give you them for free.

i recently gave some lad my burms,mangroves,candoias,hognoses,atb,housies and so on skin for a art project he was doing ..making a picture of a snake out of snake skin....sounds wierd but cool. he offered be £50 for aload of skin i was going to throw away but gave it him for free.


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

Not venemous but you can have skins from our Red-tail and our Hogg Island if you want them next time they shed. The Hogg Island is coming up for a shed in the next few days. PM me your address and I'll send them over to you for nothing if they're decent ones.


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

every ones being generous  sorry i would give you my taipan shed skin but i dont keep DWA so its really preacious 2 me . but i found a VIPERA BERUS sheded skin yesterday all in one !!! its my best find so far. any one want 2 swap sheded skins lol i have a bbc x bci skin and a couple of aussi coperheads skin ( thats what i was told they are ).
Ismail


----------



## Mudkip (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone, really generous of you. Looking at all the beautiful pictures on here has almost tempted me to get out my old viv and take up snake-keeping again.

I'll do a round of address PMs now. Still holding out for a cobra slough 

Oh, and those other threads that have popped up from another natural history type, I'll gladly accept the same things (fangs and rattles) given the risks associated with the fangs I'd be happy to send up specimen jars to keep fingers well out the way.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

WOW If anyone wants to donate a cobra skin or any snake skin shed (venomous species) please message me and let me know Id be eternally greatfull


----------



## crazycallum (Sep 11, 2008)

If anyone has any left could they send me one? Would prefer DWA snake shed


----------



## Mudkip (Apr 10, 2009)

Just wanted to say thank you, I know some people who post a lot more regularly than I do have been asking for sheds and I've still have a few really kind souls send me theirs. 

Thanks guys and girls!

(still after one from a cobra though  )


----------



## aban (May 28, 2008)

*Any left?*

Hi If anyone has any left would you please pm me as my son loves snakes has loads of books and posters in his room and he would just love to own some many thanks:2thumb:


----------



## steve25 (Apr 21, 2009)

*snake skull?!!*

Though I would sneek this request in!!
Does any one have or know where I can get a snake skull from? Pref genuine.
I love snake anatomy stuff, so cool how they move, flex etc and would really really love a skull or skeleton! Weird i know! Any ideas? cash waiting.

cheers,
steve


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

haahaa look what you have started know a snake skin fettish lol..


----------



## waterlugh (May 3, 2009)

trueviper said:


> I usually throw mine away but I have got an adult European Nose-Horned Viper skin and 2 baby skins I could send you. PM me your address if you like and I'd be happy to post them to you.
> 
> No charge mate, happy to help anyone with a keen interest in natural history : victory:


Hi, I wonder if you could help me? Like Mudkip was, I also am looking for a shed skin for my own budding natural history interest. I would particularly be interested in a viper shed and wondered if any viper keepers are able to help? Thanks for your help, Tony


----------



## I Am Python Man (May 8, 2009)

I don't know about venomous snakes but i buy a lot of python skins over ebay! :lol2:


----------

